# What is everyone's favorite hutch bottle?



## logan.the.collector (Apr 1, 2021)

Hutchinson bottles are really iconic in my opinion, so I was wondering, what's everyone's favorite hutch they own or wish to own? Share some pictures!

I have been thinking about my local hutches a lot lately, and I know I have posted them individually but I don't think I ever got a photo of the full set. Here's the photo attached. Can't wait to see what you guys have to share of your own as well!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 1, 2021)

This isn't a bottle that I own but I'm quite amazed that it exists.  It's an ABM deco hutch from Puerto Rico.  Hutchinsons and deco bottles aren't something that most collectors would ever think overlapped, and this is the only example I know of where they did.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 1, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> This isn't a bottle that I own but I'm quite amazed that it exists.  It's an ABM deco hutch from Puerto Rico.  Hutchinsons and deco bottles aren't something that most collectors would ever think overlapped, and this is the only example I know of where they did.
> View attachment 222556


Wow! That's a crazy one for sure. Never seen anything like it!


----------



## YoloBottles (Apr 1, 2021)

You already know lol...

My c.1871 Hayes Bros Chicago, Ill. Mug based blobtop hutch.

Has a strong Icy aqua color and a great pedigree, as two of my close friends (one in Louisiana, other in New York) have owned it before.





Edit: Here's the base of the bottle


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 1, 2021)

Hutch sodas were not invented until the late 1870's so the mark on the base is not the date of the bottle in this case.  Bottle looks circa 1900.


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 1, 2021)

My favorite and only hutch. Local to me


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 1, 2021)

Bottle on the right's my favorite hutch, a Patchogue Bottling Company bottle. Dug it myself. One on the left's a weirdo bottle from the same company. Not a hutch but people I've talked to about it have called it hutch like.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 1, 2021)

There was a good old Post on Hutches in here a few Years ago. Link below. LEON.

(175) SHOW YOUR FAVORITE HUTCH!!! | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community (antique-bottles.net)


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 1, 2021)

The Escambia Pepsi Cola hutch for me but there are way to many very amazing hutches.
Stole this picture btw.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 1, 2021)

Can't decide, which is my fav.  Like both of these as they are very rare if not unique.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 2, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> The Escambia Pepsi Cola hutch for me but there are way to many very amazing hutches.
> Stole this picture btw.


I have seen that Pepsi one before! That one is so cool. I wish I had one but its worth a killing.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 2, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> I have seen that Pepsi one before! That one is so cool. I wish I had one but its worth a killing.



They are crazy. I just seen a really nice one sell for $510 and I have seen a few not as nice sell for $2000. I dug a really nice one 10 years ago and immediately was offered alot for it and sold it but regret it to this day.


----------



## Jamdam (Apr 2, 2021)

These aren’t rare but some of my favorites as I dug them myself many years back when the Mississippi was unusually low. Plus I like the colors!


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Apr 2, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> These aren’t rare but some of my favorites as I dug them myself many years back when the Mississippi was unusually low. Plus I like the colors!View attachment 222627



Those are so lovely! Old soda bottles are my favorites! The pix only shows a couple of mine and I wish I could say that I dug them because I have dug many a bottle. Just not old sodas! Does any one know if the purple ones are irradiated? The cobalt crystal  bottle is my favorite. Thanks for sharing! Kat. >^..^/uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210402/3dde636f5ea6acac3e993dad14b7d85b.jpg[/IMG]














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 2, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Those are so lovely! Old soda bottles are my favorites! The pix only shows a couple of mine and I wish I could say that I dug them because I have dug many a bottle. Just not old sodas! Does any one know if the purple ones are irradiated? The cobalt crystal  bottle is my favorite. Thanks for sharing! Kat. >^..^/uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210402/3dde636f5ea6acac3e993dad14b7d85b.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say yes to being irradiated. Nice bottles


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> I would say yes to being irradiated. Nice bottles



I agree.


----------



## scharno1 (Apr 7, 2021)

I owned a nice Pepsi hutch and sold it at the Atlanta national show a couple years back.  Wish I hadn't.  Michigan has many nice cobalt blue hutches, which are always nice, but this one, the first Coca Cola hutch is one of my favorites that I own - hard to find in this very clean and excellent condition.


----------



## opmustard (Apr 7, 2021)

My favorite Hawai'ian hutch is a KOHOLA (from the big island), full funnel top before the turn of 1900's.
Don't have a picture nor the bottle, sold it (wish I didn't.)
Mainland hutches, well I don't know anything about them and I've run out room for more bottles.
I did notice that hutches are becoming more popular, seen some very nice ones.
opmustard


----------



## Marc26 (Apr 7, 2021)

This is my only Hutch and it is local to me.  After some research, it most likely dates to 1900 plus or minus a couple of years.


----------



## opmustard (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't think that Crystal hutch is irradiated because cobalt, light cobalt are quite common for that bottle. 
A lot of collectors collect these not just for the color, but for the lip can because they can very a lot.
A clear or an aqua one is somewhat rare and worth more than most of the cobalt ones, so irradiating it would be somewhat foolish.
Sold well over 20 of these while living in No. CA.
opmustard


----------



## BillHaddo (Apr 7, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Hutchinson bottles are really iconic in my opinion, so I was wondering, what's everyone's favorite hutch they own or wish to own? Share some pictures!
> 
> I have been thinking about my local hutches a lot lately, and I know I have posted them individually but I don't think I ever got a photo of the full set. Here's the photo attached. Can't wait to see what you guys have to share of your own as well!View attachment 222555


Good idea, someone around here decided to immortalize a couple of familiar pests!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 7, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> This isn't a bottle that I own but I'm quite amazed that it exists.  It's an ABM deco hutch from Puerto Rico.  Hutchinsons and deco bottles aren't something that most collectors would ever think overlapped, and this is the only example I know of where they did.
> View attachment 222556





bottles_inc said:


> View attachment 222578
> Bottle on the right's my favorite hutch, a Patchogue Bottling Company bottle. Dug it myself. One on the left's a weirdo bottle from the same company. Not a hutch but people I've talked to about it have called it hutch like.


My favorite hutch is my cobalt blue J.LOMAX HUTCH! I dug it up in Indiana.The aqua blue onre you have is vary nice color.I have a sun color purple hutch like your its in great shape from turn on 20th. century.Two of your hutch's with oval embossing are slug plates put into the form.The one with the vertical embossed with the lettering carved into the form.
TIM/K6TIM


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2021)

This is Probably my Favorite Hutch Bottle, But with Hundreds of Michigan Hutch's it's hard to pick just one. But this is the only Amber one I have. Super Super Extremely Rare. PLUS, I dug it myself. Sentimental. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2021)

In the Hole & Ground Pics.


----------



## BillHaddo (Apr 7, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> In the Hole & Ground Pics.View attachment 222888View attachment 222889View attachment 222890


Wow, that's a beauty!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelbest (Apr 7, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Hutchinson bottles are really iconic in my opinion, so I was wondering, what's everyone's favorite hutch they own or wish to own? Share some pictures!
> 
> I have been thinking about my local hutches a lot lately, and I know I have posted them individually but I don't think I ever got a photo of the full set. Here's the photo attached. Can't wait to see what you guys have to share of your own as well!View attachment 222555
> Here are my only 2
> I’m not sure if the round bottom bottle is considered a hutch?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 7, 2021)

Those are some nice bottles!  The round bottom isn't a Hutch, although in my opinion it's better.  There are a lot fewer round bottoms from Canada than Hutches, and that's one that I haven't seen before.  I'm not sure that other Imperial is a Hutch either, it looks like one in most ways except the neck is about twice as long as they usually are.  I'm thinking it might be a particularly late cork top bottle made using a mold designed for Hutchinson bottles.


----------



## Joelbest (Apr 8, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are some nice bottles!  The round bottom isn't a Hutch, although in my opinion it's better.  There are a lot fewer round bottoms from Canada than Hutches, and that's one that I haven't seen before.  I'm not sure that other Imperial is a Hutch either, it looks like one in most ways except the neck is about twice as long as they usually are.  I'm thinking it might be a particularly late cork top bottle made using a mold designed for Hutchinson bottles.


Thanks for the reply I am still learning about identifying I live in Hamilton Ontario so i prefer local. Luckily we have a rich history here and are home to the original dominion glass factory. Those two “hutches” that I posted came from South Dakota and the round bottom came from Quebec. I do dig along the shore where the old boat houses used to be very shallow and muddy so in the winter you can go out on the ice 20 feet or so. we use sticks to free them from the mud and a fishing net to scoop them out. Much better results with much much better condition.


----------



## relic rescuer (Apr 8, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> You already know lol...
> 
> My c.1871 Hayes Bros Chicago, Ill. Mug based blobtop hutch.
> 
> ...


I found a lot of shards that color yesterday, but nothing whole, unfortunately.


----------



## willong (Apr 9, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> These aren’t rare but some of my favorites as I dug them myself many years back when the Mississippi was unusually low. Plus I like the colors!



That's a nice selection. I like that you have one from "up river" among the bunch. I worked out of Fort Snelling for a couple years. One week per month, our crew traveled to various Army Reserve centers in WI and MN. I saw many intriguing locations on those trips, particularly along the banks of the Mississippi River, places I would have loved to explore for bottles; but financial, family and other concerns took presedence during that time.Thinking about the historical artifacts resting in the mud of our lakes and rivers sparks my imagination and makes my mouth water.

With the exception of a couple bottles that I obtained by trading others, and one that was my payment for an evaluation, all I have were dug personally. As for Hutchinson types, I have but but one lowly slick. I can hardly call that a favorite; so, I am still anticipating uncovering one that will qualify.


----------



## willong (Apr 9, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Does any one know if the purple ones are irradiated?


Given the intensity of color, that was  my initial response upon scrolling to the photo; and it remains my opinion.  You have a beautiful assortment nevertheless, though frankly, I'd prefer that people not irradiate bottles other than by leaving them out in the sunshine.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Apr 11, 2021)

willong said:


> Given the intensity of color, that was my initial response upon scrolling to the photo; and it remains my opinion. You have a beautiful assortment nevertheless, though frankly, I'd prefer that people not irradiate bottles other than by leaving them out in the sunshine.



And that’s what I want is an education, here! Self taught for years, only goes so far, when they see me coming, at the bottle show. Thinking about it, I bought a few deep purple ones from this 1 guy, there. Had never seen that color in a bottle, which should have been my first clue! I’m defiantly not for modifying, here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Newman (Apr 11, 2021)

Although not very rare in normal clear or aqua, these three color variants of Augusta Brewing Company are among my favorites. Vibrant yellow green, rich ice blue, and lime green.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2021)

Cobalt Blue Hutch's are some of my Favorites. LEON.


----------



## A2TED (Apr 13, 2021)

My ultra rare Ann Arbor Star Bottling Works, similar to the toledo hutch but nearly impossible to find in comparison. Real nice aqua, this was saved from a construction site in the heart of the old fourth ward of Ann Arbor which has fallen victim to the University of Michigan’s ever growing campus which is unfortunately razing entire blocks of historic 19th century homes. Glad this was able to be retrieved before the concrete was poured!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice one, looks like it needs a tumble. LEON.

My Ann Arbor Hutch, one of my Favorites.


----------

